# Dw 1 or 2 ? Top Gear new or old



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Another Easy one

1(top)










2 (bottom)


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

None

Should have just let it die

Was getting too repetitive


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

2 until I see the new top gear


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

2 until we see 1 in action


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

2 for now


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

2 at the minute.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

2, but, not so much in the last few years 

Became far too scripted and repetitive and really couldn't be bothered with it. Also hated the reasonably priced car bit 

Be interesting to see the new show, if they will change it or just try and do the exact same thing


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

2 For sure, I mean Matt Le Blanc, Really?................


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

2 ... for now


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

2 until I see the new one. Although old one was getting a bit samey so I wasn't religiously watching like I used to. Reasonably priced car was dated too. Won't be paying to see them on Amazon.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Both. Never realised Chris Harris was such a short a***


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

None! It hasn't been a proper car show since Quentin Willson hosted it.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

100% number 2 for me :thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking forward to both i hope they both do well.
Sure we all know Clarkson wrote the scripts but sure it was a comedy show with nice cars in the end.
Do like Sabine Schmitz she is lovely.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

cannot answer until I've seen a couple of episodes of the new one...


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

A bit of a premature poll until the new version goes to air imho.

But to give you an _idea_ of how I'd vote, I can't stand CE.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

fozzy said:


> 2 For sure, I mean Matt Le Blanc, Really?................


Could be Ok if he doesn't play Joey.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Always the 3 buffons for me (2 please)


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

1 old one wasnt about cars anymore, was about 3 mates being stupid


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

BillyT said:


> Looking forward to both i hope they both do well.
> Sure we all know Clarkson wrote the scripts but sure it was a comedy show with nice cars in the end.
> Do like Sabine Schmitz she is lovely.


Richard Porter who writes in evo magazine was the script writer for old TG


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

2 for comedy value


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

No brainier except that German woman is very appealing always nice to have a bit of Totty around something to look at when reviewing ugly cars !

That's not stangalang next to the ginga whinga is it ?


----------



## tommoger (Jan 3, 2016)

2 no question. It's not Top Gear without those three. Won't even bother watching the BBC's show anymore


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Should have just stopped it. Raging that they chopped up a mint early Rialto this year for a convertable.


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech (Aug 16, 2015)

Both  if that's allowed


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Both cause i like car shows lol


----------



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

2. I'd say 7 presenters is a bit much


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Iptsoe said:


> 2. I'd say 7 presenters is a bit much


The BBC have to spend the money saved after dropping a lot of other sports on more commentators and talking heads.

Allan


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

The old Top Gear was way past its sell-by-date. If I was cynical I would say that Clarkson engineered the whole punching episode and subsequent sacking himself as a get-out that made him look like the victim. i think Chris Evans will breathe a bit of fresh air into the programme and Chris Harris will provide some much-needed credibility to road tests etc. It's amazing that people just took Clarkson's view as gospel without ever thinking he was just looking at things from a programme entertainment point of view. He's made an awful lot of money by acting as a buffoon and he now needs to retire to the Isle of Man where he can legally indulge in his corporal punishment antics.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

2 for me


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

2 for now, until I see no. 1 and am able to make a comparison


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

2 at the moment but willing to give 1 a chance.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

This is a bit like asking a toddler what kind of fornication they prefer, X or Y?

Nobody knows, as 99.99999999% have not seen ether, and 0% will have seen both!

The JC Top Gear was definitely getting stale. Lets put aside it's an entertainment program and not a 'car show', and the program was increasingly obvious the amount of staging involved. And there was no new epic challenges or significant feats.....however staged they were.

The shake up has to be good. Chris Evans will undoubtedly have a huge say in the whole direction of the show from top to bottom like everything he's done over the last 20+ years, it certainly wont be a copy and paste with new faces. But they need to get their direction nailed down from the start.

Chris Harris is a great motoring journo........but would he not be better suited to 5th Gear where they are actually a car show?? Eddie Jordan.....he's no journo, the exact opposite if anything. And a token ex-popular American actor as TG is a huge revenue earner from the USA? Maybe they're planning a magazine type show with different sections etc....but I'm not sure that would work for the traditional TG audience.

Also it will hopefully give JC an opportunity to reimagine what a car/entertainment show should look like today, not what it should be 15 years ago, which TG more or less maintained since......except kicking out Jason Dawe....which was not a good fit even 15 years ago!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd pick the trio (option 2), but IMO Top Gear with the trio hit its peak 5/6 year ago, and I doubt I will watch their new Amazon program. I don't think any of the directors involved in the Top Gear re-birth have heard of the expression "took many cooks...".

I was quite happy watching Chris Harris' YouTube channel to get my fix of car reviews.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I'd pick the trio (option 2), but IMO Top Gear with the trio hit its peak 5/6 year ago, and I doubt I will watch their new Amazon program. I don't think any of the directors involved in the Top Gear re-birth have heard of the expression *"took many cooks..."*.
> 
> I was quite happy watching Chris Harris' YouTube channel to get my fix of car reviews.


I've not heard that expression ether. :lol::lol::lol:


----------

